# **UFC on Fox 2 Prelim Discussion Thread** (FUEL TV + 1 on Facebook?)



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

> PRELIMINARY CARD (FUEL TV)
> 
> Evan Dunham vs. Nik Lentz
> Michael Johnson vs. Shane Roller
> ...


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

Lots of good fights, hope this will be playing on sportsnet 1


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Fixed the op because of the change:



> UFC officials announced today that Canadian Mitch Gagnon (8-1 MMA, 0-0 UFC) is unable to cross into the U.S. for a fight with Johnny Bedford (18-9-1 MMA, 1-0 UFC), forcing the promotion to scrap the booking at UFC on FOX 2.
> 
> A heavyweight bout between Joey Beltran (13-6 MMA, 3-2 UFC) and newcomer Lavar Johnson (15-5 MMA, 0-0 UFC) has subsequently been added to the event's six-bout preliminary card broadcast, which airs on FUEL TV.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/27122/bed...fox-2-beltran-johnson-promoted-to-fuel-tv.mma


----------



## Devil_Bingo (Jan 12, 2008)

In the UK, what time would these start? Just so I know when I should start looking for a stream.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

10 o'clock GMT I presume 'three hours of prelims' main card starts at 1 which is cool nice early start. They must be loosing a ton of international views though, they should do it like BAMMA did and have the FB stream only acessable in certain countires where they don't have the deals to show it, do you Canadians get to see the prelims as I guess that (other then US and Brazil) is where most viewers are from.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Just to remind you guys that last time, all prelims were streamed on Facebook, despise them saying only the 1st fight would be. So chances are, maybe tonight, the same happens and we only need a crappy stream for the main card.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Main card is live at 1am on ESPN here in the UK.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Not sure they are doing the facebook fight.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Im getting 'Please sign in to watch this video' on UFC facebook page..


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

http://mmajunkie.com/news/27161/ufc-on-fox-2-play-by-play-and-live-results.mma

Comozzi fight is already underway and FB isn't showing it.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I really don't understand the point of putting one fight on Facebook.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

23:00 or 11pm for me now, how long until 5pm ET? Damn timezones...

Aaah.. Looks at when i posted this "Today, 05:01 PM"
Guess ill use MMAFORUM as my time converter from now on


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Vale_Tudo said:


> 23:00 or 11pm for me now, how long until 5pm ET? Damn timezones...


Prelims have already started.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

FUEL tv fights are live now of the UFC facebook page!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I remember when Dunham was seen as a title contender before he got his doors blown off by Guillard. Now people think Nik Lentz is a good value bet.


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

Can anyone link me to the fuel fights I dont see them on the facebook page


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Jumanji said:


> Can anyone link me to the fuel fights I dont see them on the facebook page


Trust me they are on there now mate, im watching live on the Facebook page.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Jumanji said:


> Can anyone link me to the fuel fights I dont see them on the facebook page


That's because FUEL is a tv-channel that you have to pay for? Links to copyrighted material aren't allowed on this board, though some kind soul might send them to you in a PM if they see this message.

EDIT: As hixxy said, for some weird reason they're still on FB, didn't realize that... Maybe it's just a EU thing?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

WAR JOEY BELTRAN!

Beltran TKO3 via grande mas huevos.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Joey Beltran by KO.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

This undercard is really good, I hadn't even noticed how good it was until now.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Budhisten said:


> That's because FUEL is a tv-channel that you have to pay for? Links to copyrighted material aren't allowed on this board, though some kind soul might send them to you in a PM if they see this message


They are live on the facebook page, so no need for links...


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

Budhisten said:


> That's because FUEL is a tv-channel that you have to pay for? Links to copyrighted material aren't allowed on this board, though some kind soul might send them to you in a PM if they see this message


I thought they were free on facebook, my bad. And I didnt mean a link to a stream I meant a link to where they are showing it on facebook because I can't seem to find it.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Going to be a bad dogfight.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Beltran down to 228.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

hixxy said:


> They are live on the facebook page, so no need for links...


Just realized that, why are they on there? Weird, but awesome 



Jumanji said:


> I thought they were free on facebook, my bad.


They're on Facebook right now, at least for me  Didn't mean to come off as negative mate - you can't see anything on facebook or what?


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Maybe Joey should have touched gloves. :thumb02:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

What the hell. Those were some heavy blows.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Those uppercuts are nasty, out on his feet.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Well damn


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Johnson hits hard.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Beltran was way too small here....what the heck happened to him?


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Lovely, well 1-1 in pickems.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Beltran looked shitty. He barely connected on anything. It will be interesting to see the Fightmetric stats for this one.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

It is just me or does Johnson really keep chin up in the air when throwing?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Damn me for relying on Sherdog PBP...guess Beltran got blasted tonight then?


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Beltran's takedowns looked crazy. Great fight though.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Beltran gotta get down to 205 for his next fight.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I still don't understand why this is still on Facebook? Not complaining, just wondering


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Jumanji said:


> I thought they were free on facebook, my bad. And I didnt mean a link to a stream I meant a link to where they are showing it on facebook because I can't seem to find it.


https://www.facebook.com/UFC?sk=app_247211121995467



AmdM said:


> Just to remind you guys that last time, all prelims were streamed on Facebook, despise them saying only the 1st fight would be. So chances are, maybe tonight, the same happens and we only need a crappy stream for the main card.


Yeap. As i thought, we are blessed by all prelims in FB.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Did he develop a crack addiction? :confused02:


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Did he develop a crack addiction? :confused02:


Cracked jaw addiction maybe


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Matt Mitrione vs Lavar Johnson next?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Shane Roller is the biggest bust since Jake Rosholt but he should beat Michael Johnson. Roller UD.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Hope Roller puts Johnson out cold, can't stand that fucker.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Beltrans takedowns looked nasty though..


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Michael Johnson's gots to win!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Beltrans takedowns looked nasty though..


His faceplant looked worse


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

What do you think the over/under is on Roller by RNC?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Johnson better take it, he has his work cut out to him though.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

LOL poor Vitor, he's never going to live down that kick


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Ahh, facebook prelims are for international viewers only  Guess I'm lucky


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Blackzillians are such a joke of a camp.


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

AmdM said:


> https://www.facebook.com/UFC?sk=app_247211121995467
> 
> 
> 
> Yeap. As i thought, we are blessed by all prelims in FB.


Its not there for me. Perhaps its because I live in the US, but just dont have fuel tv.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> Ahh, facebook prelims are for international viewers only  Guess I'm lucky


It's free on UFC.tv aswell. Superior quality.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> Blackzillians are such a joke of a camp.


If Johnson loses here there is going to be a lot of pressure on Rashad to win.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

AmdM said:


> Just to remind you guys that last time, all prelims were streamed on Facebook, despise them saying only the 1st fight would be. So chances are, maybe tonight, the same happens and we only need a crappy stream for the main card.





Jumanji said:


> Its not there for me. Perhaps its because I live in the US, but just dont have fuel tv.


Refresh it, sometimes it hangs all black and then it works after a couple of refreshes.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

How the hell did Roller make All-American 3 times? Did he **** up his knee sometime after college? 

He's the slowest motherfucker south of 170. 

Fortunately for him, Johnson might get tired.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Johnson looking very impressive in the 1st round.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Johnson 10-9


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Good round for Johnson, Nice.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow good thing I came here, I thought the prelims started in 2 hours...


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Did Roller have a bad camp or has he always been this slow? I've only seen him fight once.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Man, if Michael Johnson actually knew how to box he could seriously be a threat.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Another great one for MJ, Awesome TD defense!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Does Roller have shitty takedowns all of the sudden or has MJ really improved hid defense?


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

I think Johnson stole that second round. Pulling guard was pretty stupid, Roller was winning that stand up before that.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

AlphaDawg said:


> Did Roller have a bad camp or has he always been this slow? I've only seen him fight once.


Guillard took his soul with that KO


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

AlphaDawg said:


> Did Roller have a bad camp or has he always been this slow? I've only seen him fight once.


Always.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Johnson looks tired.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Directly to the brain stem what the ****? Roller is lucky he wasn't DQ'd.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm surprised Johnson is still conscious after those haymakers to the back of the head.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

WTF? The UFC Stream cut out when Roller was punching him in the head.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Almost every single one of those was illegal.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> Directly to the brain stem what the ****? Roller is lucky he wasn't DQ'd.


If it was in Brazil it would have been a DQ 8 times over.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Numerous blatant shots to the back of the head. Roller lucky not to get the DQ.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Damn, Herb Dean is on his shit tonight, I didn't even see that low blow.

IMO Johnson just needed to avoid 10-8 which I believe he did. 

29-28 Johnson.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

luckbox said:


> Numerous blatant shots to the back of the head. Roller lucky not to get the DQ.


at the very leas a point deduction


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

YES! Good fight for Johnson.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

29-28 Johnson. Roller was throwing bobms to the back of the head, surprised he didn't lose a point and Johsnon recovered so well.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Roller fucked up by going for the sub.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Weird ass 3rd round... Dean was on top of it though, but Roller got a few too many shot in on the back of the head :/

Guess it's hard to be perfect as a ref, Herb is one of the best though


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Herb could've taken a point, but doing so would've effectively decided the outcome of the fight. The very hard warning was appropriate.


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

Man those punches to the back of the head were dangerous. Herb Dean is on point tonight.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Damnit, FB has like 15 seconds of delay on it, so I get the results on twitter right before they happen... Screw that


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Jumanji said:


> Man those punches to the back of the head were dangerous. Herb Dean is on point tonight.


So, is your FB stream working now?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Gum? Hwat?

Also, I like Oliveira but hope he loses just to stick it to hixxxy for taking my pick.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Gum? Hwat?
> 
> Also, I like Oliveira but hope he loses just to stick it to hixxxy for taking my pick.


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

AmdM said:


> So, is your FB stream working now?


No it's not, I think it's because I live in the US and its only for international viewers. I just called my cable company and upgraded my package, only 6 bucks extra a month not bad.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

damn 0-2 in my picks already. beltran looked ******* awful, looked like he was done after the first punch. If roller was more patient i think he could of finished it in the 3rd.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

No one ever pays me in gum.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Gum? Hwat?
> 
> Also, I like Oliveira but hope he loses just to stick it to hixxxy for taking my pick.


Haha. Im going for Oliveira first round submission! Get me lots of FFL points.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Jumanji said:


> *No it's not, I think it's because I live in the US and its only for international viewers.* I just called my cable company and upgraded my package, only 6 bucks extra a month not bad.


Correct.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

AlphaDawg said:


> No one ever pays me in gum.


Fun fact I paid for my gold status in gum


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

DJ Syko said:


> damn 0-2 in my picks already. beltran looked ******* awful, looked like he was done after the first punch. If roller was more patient i think he could of finished it in the 3rd.


Same.


Oliveira by sub. If he loses I quit for tonight.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Uh yes - I'm actually looking forward to this fight very much! Can't wait to see Olivera again


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

Looking forward to this fight the most, Oliveria is one of my favorite fighters.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I picked Wisely by tko in 2nd in CPL. Just so you guy's know who to root for.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Amazing when you consider Do Bronx is still a 22 year old prospect yet consider his losses in the UFC are against the literal cream of the crop at LW.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

AWESOME submission!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

SOTN right there.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

That was pretty badass.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Rauno said:


> I picked Wisely by tko in 2nd in CPL. Just so you guy's know who to root for.


They're there. :hug:


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

wow wtf was that? lol


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Wooooooow!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

The hell....weird kneebar.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice, some good FFL points for me there!


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

What the hell is that even called?


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

What was that? Some inverted calf slicer?


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

What the **** was that?


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Moved to 2-2 in my picks, Oliveira is a great prospect. In 5 years when he'll still only be 26, i can see him becoming champion.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I guess we call that the Olivera lock


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> What the hell is that even called?


I'm no expert but I'd say that's a weird version of a calf cutter.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Was that an inverted calf cutter?


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Vinny Magalhaes on twitter...



> Wow,I don't know what surprised me the most.The calf slicer submission, or someone tap to that. I mean, I didn't even know that shit worked.


Mark Bocek on twitter...



> Nasty leg lock,but Dos Anjos had Griffin in same position and Griffin did not tap, it's not fun but if you relax you can survive


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

And MMAjunkie are calling it a calf-crusher... So, basically the same thing...

Didn't think those things worked in MMA


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> Was that an inverted calf cutter?


Was my first thought, guess it was. Fantastic!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

About damn time Do Bronx got back in the win column.


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

Hopefully the Gracie's do a breakdown for that submission, I'd like to see their insight on it.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Dammit I missed the Beltran fight, looks like I missed a shitkicking.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

ive just realise that camozzi/jacoby have already fought, was this not on stream? i though the show started at 5pm est(10pm gmt)? at least i got my pick correct 2-2 now.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Uh, Overeem Mr. Helwani?


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Freaking FB stream just crapped out on me!!!

Oh, and now it's back... Hmm


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Uh, Overeem Mr. Helwani?


I think Overeem technically "signed" with the UFC while Johnson had his contract moved over.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Did anyone else hear Bruce Buffer after the Johnson fight: "Referee Herb Dean.. and the rest of the judges have scored this fight 29-28 for Michael Johnson... Lol.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Kenny is much better suited for this panel job than color commentating. He isn't the most interesting guy in the world but he is a good analyst and knows the game very well. He's been doing a good job so far tonight.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

George Roop by stoppage? Sounds good.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

If anyone is having trouble with facebook, it kept freezing and shit for me so i went on ufc.tv and it's been great.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

What's 50 grand to a mothafucka like me?


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Hawndo said:


> If anyone is having trouble with facebook, it kept freezing and shit for me so i went on ufc.tv and it's been great.


Do I have to make an account?


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Roop has been improving quite a bit since coming to the UFC. Cub Swanson....is just Cub Swanson. 

Roop should win.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Lavar VS Roy Nelson anybody?


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> Do I have to make an account?


Yeah.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

It's weird seing Swanson in something that isn't an Aldo highlight


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Roop all the way.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Budhisten said:


> Do I have to make an account?


you can sign in with facebook.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Hawndo said:


> you can sign in with facebook.


It started asking for billing info and I backed out


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Roop tuck your damn chin.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Good action packed first round.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

It does that if you're getting charged, pay per views and stuff. This ones free so I just clicked on it lol


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Ok that was pretty messed up. He just stalked Roop and decided it was time to finish, wow.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Hawndo said:


> It does that if you're getting charged, pay per views and stuff. This ones free so I just clicked on it lol


Well I won't provide any of that with the recent hackings 

EDIT: I love flying mouthpieces in slowmo


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Roop looked like George Roop. That last guy we saw for the previous two fights was a sham.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Look at that mouthpiece fly.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Roop is shit.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Budhisten said:


> Well I won't provide any of that with the recent hackings
> 
> EDIT: I love flying mouthpieces in slowmo


I thought about that but deiced to risk it 

And Roop, for real man? Tuck your chin. Thought he was going to win this and get me some CPL points


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

The best part was Roop's mouthpiece ricocheting off the cage.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Guess it's Russow-time 

Though I'm not rooting for him


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

The ufc.tv stream is exactly the same as the one on FB. They are only one. muahhaha.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Einemo is a better grappler on paper, he should take it, but ya never know.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I just realized that the winner of Bisping vs Sonnen will be handed a mic after their fight... How did I not consider that yet?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Kind of rough when your best fighter in your city is Mike Russow....


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> The best part was Roop's mouthpiece ricocheting off the cage.


Was like the KO's from the UFC game! haha


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Let's go Einemo! Alt for Norge!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

So many commercials.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Like both guys, rooting for the Viking just because he's more attractive


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

i wanna change my pick to Einemo, i just know he is gonna win even tho i picked russow


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

There is probably going to be a break..............I don't see this fight going the distance.

Nik Lentz' fight probably will though.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Kind of rough when your best fighter in your city is Mike Russow....


He only has a L on his record and against top competition in kharatinov.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

luckbox said:


> Let's go Einemo! Alt for Norge!


YES! Einemooooo.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

luckbox said:


> Let's go Einemo! Alt for Norge!


Skal vi ikke sige "Alt for Norden!" i aften? 

Sorry for the native tounge to the rest of you


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

vi vil gjøre det Einemo!


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Go Einemo!


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Look at you Rauno  So proud, gotta love the somewhat similar Scandinavian languages


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> Skal vi ikke sige "Alt for Norden!" i aften?
> 
> Sorry for the native tounge to the rest of you


Works for me mate!



Rauno said:


> vi vil gjøre det Einemo!


That doesn't really work, nice try though.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Should be a good fight, Mike "Chin of motherfucking steel" Russow is tough as shit, but Einemo has more tools. Going with Einemo I guess.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

luckbox said:


> Works for me mate!


We'll do the same for Kampmann vs Alves


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Meh.

Give JOE the round. Although Russow easily could've won it.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

AmdM said:


> He only has a L on his record and against top competition in kharatinov.


But he's not good.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

luckbox said:


> That doesn't really work, nice try though.


Google translate is what doesn't really work. :thumb02:

Too bad Einemo got the mount so late.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Einemo really has a beautiful guard for a HW  So rare to see these days


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

NOOOO, perfect full mount only to get stopped by the bell.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

This fight blows. Not impressed by either man, to be honest.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Both guys look gassed. Russow really doesn't do much from the top.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Damn, Einemo getting handled.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I really hate Heavyweights.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Einemo is done, Russow should win an easy decision. 3rd round should be really unexciting.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Surprised Russow wanted this on the ground.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

John Olavs cardio is letting him down.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I had high hopes for Einemo entering the UFC, he's done nothing but piss me off.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

This is kinda sad for both :/


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

So bad.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Someone's getting cut.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

looks like a win for jesse taylors dad


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Russow is a tacticioner. Great conditioning. and I want to see him vs Roy Nelson.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Good conditioning from both guys. Is Einemo now cut or what? Beltran-Einemo, let's go.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Those dudes didn't even have enough gas combined to make a decent HW 

So sad :/

EDIT: How can you two about me say good conditioning? They didn't even have enough energy to touch gloves after the final bell?


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I said this should be a good fight, and I was terribly wrong.

Turrible.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> But he's not good.


Looks like he's better than Einemo...


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

That really was piss poor.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

If that 1st round was 30 seconds longer JOE might have had it. Russow should get the UD, but he surely didn't get any new fans after this performance. He did the absolute minimum and was content just laying in Einemos guard throwing weak shots to the body.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Rauno said:


> Good conditioning from both guys.


Agreed. I'd place them only behind Ben Rothwell in that regard.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Bad fight but Russow continues to prove me wrong. He may not be exciting, but he wins.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Dunham W coming up!


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Ari said:


> Bad fight but Russow continues to prove me wrong. He may not be exciting, but he wins.


It's like jon fitch eating 3000 pizzas a year.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

You know you're bad when a Jon Fitch fan dreads your fight.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Either Lentz by decision or Dunham by sub. 

This fight could be bad, and look awesome compared to last fight.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

rygu said:


> Either Lentz by decision or Dunham by sub.
> 
> This fight could be bad, and look awesome compared to last fight.


If this ends fast maybe we get to see Chris Camozzi vs. Dustin Jacoby.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Looks like they've lined Randy up for the FOX broadcast! Awesome!!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Remember when we all thought Dunham was gonna be a real contender in the LW division?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Haha, someone's getting kicked out of the arena.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> Looks like they've lined Randy up for the FOX broadcast! Awesome!!


I haven't been watching whatever broadcast this pic is on, but damn that dude looks like Magic Johnson.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Remember when we all thought Dunham was gonna be a real contender in the LW division?


Yeah, amazing how quickly things can turn around 



MRBRESK said:


> I haven't been watching whatever broadcast this pic is on, but damn that dude looks like Magic Johnson.


It'll be on the FOX broadcast which starts in 25 minutes


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I didn't know Cro-Cop was returning to kickboxing.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Budhi you naughty boy, you should know not to double post! 

So is that Magic?


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Who won the 1st round? I missed it.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Dunham, I'd say. The 2nd, as well.

Not a bad fight so far.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

MRBRESK said:


> Budhi you naughty boy, you should know not to double post!
> 
> So is that Magic?


Fixed it 

And no, I don't think so... It's two of the dudes from NFL on FOX


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> Fixed it
> 
> And no, I don't think so... It's two of the dudes from NFL on FOX


haha what do you mean?

I see a Magic Johnson lookalike, I see Bones and I see Randy.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow that swelled fast, pretty nasty cut.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

MRBRESK said:


> haha what do you mean?
> 
> I see a Magic Johnson lookalike, I see Bones and I see Randy.


I see Court Menefee  He was also onstage at the weigh-ins yesterday


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

oh man, ugly looking eye on Lentz


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Good fight! And that was a nasty cut on Lentz!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Yikes, his eye is all kinds of fucked up.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

UFC Twitter:



> On the bright side, Nik Lentz can get an actual job as a carny now


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Finally, time for the main card. :thumb02:


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Aside from the Russow fight, the prelims were fantastic. 

I don't know what it is, but every single UFC event these days is amazing from top to bottom.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> Aside from the Russow fight, the prelims were fantastic.
> 
> I don't know what it is, but every single UFC event these days is amazing from top to bottom.


Just check the 143 prelims, that thing is a piece of beauty.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Was Bones just reading off the paper in front of him?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

G_Land said:


> Was Bones just reading off the paper in front of him?


Haha i just thought that!


----------



## browncow (Jun 14, 2008)

Announcer: Jon JONNY BONES Jones... what do I call you?

Jones: *serious look* The Champ!

Okay... not what he said... but I fully expected that to be his response.:confused02:

And did the announcer really call Randy 'Maia' straight to his face?! GEEZ!:confused03:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Haha i just thought that!


I serously think he was lolz!!


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

That announcer has absoluetly no clue what he's saying. And Jonny Bones Jones reading off the paper, lmao!!


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Jumanji said:


> That announcer has absoluetly no clue what he's saying. And Jonny Bones Jones reading off the paper, lmao!!


Yeah, it was so obvious it even hurts.


----------

